# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El consejero de Agricultura y Pesca de la Junta de Andalucía, Martín Soler, y la ministra Elena Espinosa, se reunieron ayer para tratar el estado de diversos proyectos relacionados con el regadío

## Embalses

*El consejero de Agricultura y Pesca de la Junta de Andalucía, Martín Soler, y la ministra Elena Espinosa, se reunieron ayer para tratar el estado de diversos proyectos relacionados con el regadío*
11-11-2008 (Ideal)Ideal

El consejero de Agricultura y Pesca de la Junta de Andalucía, Martín Soler, y la ministra nacional del ramo, Elena Espinosa, se reunieron ayer para tratar el estado de diversos proyectos relacionados con el regadío y que se están llevando a cabo en la provincia de Almería. En concreto, el fin era impulsar las diversas obras destinadas a los regantes de la zona referidas sobre todo a la mejora de regadíos en distintas comarcas .

De hecho, en la reunión se realizó en la sede del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino, se analizó el estado en que se encuentran los proyectos de mejora y ampliación de regadíos en siete comarcas de la provincia de Almería como Los Vélez, Campo de Tabernas, Poniente, Nacimiento, Níjar, Vega de Almería y Almanzora. Del mismo modo, durante este encuentro se trataron otros temas, como el de la tramitación administrativa de diversos proyectos relacionados de forma directa con los regantes de la provincia almeriense, en concreto, los que se incluyen en el plan de desaladoras y la posterior distribución de recursos hídricos para usos agrícolas.

Ayudas para el regadío

Y es que, desde hace tiempo la situación del regadío en el sur español es una de las que más atenciones precisa debido a la falta de agua que hay en muchas épocas del año para poder poner en práctica la tarea agrícola. En concreto, a finales del año pasado, muchos de los agricultores del Almanzora ya se vieron perjudicados por este hecho, lo que les provocó que no pudiera terminar bien la campaña de la sandía por falta de agua. Asimismo y al finalizar el encuentro, Soler valoró de forma positiva la reunión mantenida con la ministra y destacó el compromiso de Elena Espinosa para acortar plazo de infraestructuras y atender a las demandas de los regantes almerienses.

Sin embargo, este tema no fue el único que trató el consejero de Agricultura, Martín Soler, en el día de ayer, ya que aprovechando su estancia en el Ministerio asistió a la reunión del Consejo de Política Agraria en el que se analizó el contenido del Plan de la Unión Europea que propone impulsar el consumo de frutas y hortalizas en las escuelas como una de las medidas para combatir la obesidad infantil.

Con ello, el máximo responsable agrícola de la Junta de Andalucía consideró que la puesta en marcha de medidas para fomentar dicho consumo es «muy positiva para los productores almerienses» y explicó que «se trata de educar a los consumidores del mañana en la ingesta de fruta, pues los estudios demuestran además que los hábitos adquiridos en la infancia se mantienen más adelante».

En este sentido, cabe destacar que en la actualidad, seis colegios de la provincia de Almería forman parte de la campaña 'Conoce el desayuno andaluz', que se puso en marcha la semana pasada y en la que participa la Consejería de Agricultura y Pesca y la I. G. P. Tomate 'La Cañada Níjar'.

----------

